# e39 540i Supercharger



## Aureko_T (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi. Could anyone out there recommend a supercharger for my e39 540i? I'm looking for a supercharger, but a turbocharger would work as well. A twincharger system would be great but I doubt there's any for an e39 and if there were they'd probably take a ton of work to install.


----------



## matt540 (May 22, 2009)

ECS Tuning, Turner Motorsport, Dinan, VF engineering, and Vortec. They all produce around the same numbers, it just depends in how much you want to pay.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 25, 2019)

*I have a new one for sale*

It's still new in box. Never got to that project and sold the car. It's a VF Engineering supercharger.


----------



## bimmerheade39 (Sep 10, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> *I have a new one for sale*
> 
> It's still new in box. Never got to that project and sold the car. It's a VF Engineering supercharger.


is this still available?


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 25, 2019)

It is.


----------



## Kallekula (May 23, 2021)

still?


----------



## Wittlebit (Jan 5, 2014)

I know it is a while but do you still have the VF for sale?


----------

